# Guide Alert



## Reel Slacker (Jun 3, 2004)

Had a wonderful day on the water today until we reached the ramp. All ramps were full and Anderson Guide Service (TX 6369 AB) had one ramp blocked with his boat in the water while he cleaned his clients fish from inside his boat on the boat dock walkway! When I kindly ask if he could choose another place to clean his fish, his partner started in with the get in line, I kick you [email protected] , etc.. BS. Not wanting any trouble I waited until another ramp was open. Upon leaving the game warden drove up as apparently someone else had a simlar conversation with this guide. I would have thought that a guide would have better sense than to block the ramp and clean his fish on the dock. What is the world comimg to when a guide sets an example such as this. Hopefully he and the game warden had a pleasant conversation.


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

Wow! Now that is impressively stupid! What an idiot. The general stupidity of anyone doing that is amazing but much less a guide. Not even sure what to say....


----------



## JMERK (Feb 13, 2006)

Sometimes Even The Guides Have A Bad Day.still No Reason To Act Like An ***!!!!!


----------



## Naterator (Dec 2, 2004)

*pretty amazing*

thats pretty wild. Never seen someone do that before, can't believe it was a "guide".


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

*Maybe this posting will put a dent in his career.....*

What a jerk!


----------



## usantillana (Apr 2, 2006)

*mzmz*

That's Bull


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

What part of the US coastline did this take place??


Just noticed the TX number so:
What part of the Texas coastline did this take place??


----------



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

What ramp were you at?


----------



## gsb (Aug 7, 2006)

I say it often...people are stupid.

Glad you kept your cool. Where were you?


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Another JERK exposed. Hopefully the word will get out quickly and put "Anderson Guide Service" out of business. Sounds like a real Bu** Head.


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey Im not a jerk or an asss-hole I just like to clean my clients fish in the boat ramp..


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

I can't believe that happened. The guides who have been around the longest are the one's who are gentlemanly, as well as skilled. This guide won't last.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Does he have a red Skeeter Bay Pro?


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I thought it is illegal to clean fish while still on the water. Hopefully, the warden took care of that too.


----------



## meyerman (Aug 23, 2005)

what if He was waiting to put in while someone else was cleaning his fish in the ramp


----------



## WhiteStar (Aug 4, 2005)

*Sounds Like a Normal*

Sunny Sunday Afternoon at Goose Island ,3:30 pm to me.You Shoulda drop kicked him in the head.


----------



## JW AKA JEFF (Jul 15, 2006)

Another reason I don't fish weekends or holidays anymore, not to mention I carry my 3 and a half year old daughter with me when I do go and the guides mouth would have caused a nudge into the water......oops! There are way to many Guides on the Bays that would never pull a stunt like that (and he could be talking to a potential client) .......time to put these guys out of business.


----------



## CaptPb (Jan 26, 2005)

His feet where still in the boat and he was cutting fish? I hope he got the ticket. Three game violations and the TP&W reviews whether or not to issue you a new Texas Saltwater Fishing Guide license. And if the violations are bad enough, no fishing license either.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Another Pillar of the community.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Redfishr said:


> Another Pillar of the community.


He will also arrange a "Penned Mallard" Hunt for you.

If it's who I think it is....he can shut down a Buffet in Vegas.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

jabx1962 said:


> He will also arrange a "Penned Mallard" Hunt for you.
> 
> If it's who I think it is....he can shut down a Buffet in Vegas.


I think I know who it is, too. I do believe that I have seen him at Pirate's Landing before.


----------



## Reel Slacker (Jun 3, 2004)

*Original Poster*

This incident occurred in the LaPorte area, it was Skeeter Bay Pro and his TX numbers are - TX 6369 AB. According to his web site this guide normally operates out of Oak Island on Trinity Bay. I appreciate everyone's positive comments. Hopefully we made our point about this inconsiderate moron.
Thank You All


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

In Google, do a search for "fishing guide oak island trinity bay" and you'll be taken there. There a number of guides it looks like operating out of there, but it should be hard to figure out which one he is talking about.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Nice, I'm pretty impressed you kept your cool when he back taked you and threatened you. Nine out of ten of these losers will cower like a scared girl when you get in thier face. Plus not real smart to talk sh## when your head is at foot level and you had the high ground.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

deke said:


> Nice, I'm pretty impressed you kept your cool when he back taked you and threatened you. Nine out of ten of these losers will cower like a scared girl when you get in thier face. Plus not real smart to talk sh## when your head is at foot level and you had the high ground.


Deke..

This guy is about 7'6"...400#....

You would have to Glock him.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Kick him in the cajones and he will be about 4'. Most of these jerks think they are ten feet tall and bullet proof until someone calls their bluff. I hope the GW wrote him up bigtime


jabx1962 said:


> Deke..
> 
> This guy is about 7'6"...400#....
> 
> You would have to Glock him.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

I think Monday will come around on here and then you can stick a fork in this guy.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

MrG said:


> I think Monday will come around on here and then you can stick a fork in this guy.


His visit from the GW should make things real fun for him.


----------



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

Isn't it illegal to clean fish on the water?


----------



## Quint (Oct 20, 2006)

It is!


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Glad ya kept your cool. This thread seems to be a pretty good indicator of the way most fishermen expect a little courtesy, espeically at the ramp, of all places. A poor choice for the guide to show his a**.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Does this guy have sponsors?


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Did anyone see the guy in the toyota at GYB block the the whole ramp for a good 15 mins last Saturday morning around 6:30.

And whats up with people tying there boat off in boat ramp. Why not us one of the 5 docks there to the left. I love the custom rope launch. Then tie it off right there. Classic move. 

SD


----------



## anomaly (Mar 25, 2006)

Grayfish - Yes he has sponsors. Go to his webpage. I suggest reelslacker consider that as an option. Maybe send them a link to this thread at 2cool.


----------



## Dwayneinfo (Aug 15, 2005)

I fish most of the time out of Matagorda. Seems there is a run on idiots who guide down there. Several times I have been cleaning fish at the table only to have one of them come in and treat you as though you are not there. Or behave like you are in "his" spot. Just magine how they act with the dock blockin', bumper boat actin' BS. Not to mention that most of them seem to have no concept of "No Wake".

Dwayne


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

*Was wondering if.......*

Anyone has sent this guy a link yet???


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

should of beat his ***


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*lol*

lemme guess, are the French making us mad again? Crossed swords with that boat before myself. I hope the GW nailed his you know what to the dock.

Z


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

http://www.fishhuntgalvestonbay.com/

Would this be him????


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Hmmm*

now Im confused, there are two of em? lol Not sure which one I ran into now. But I know whichever one it was his on the water etiquette was lacking severely.

Z


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Shin-Diggin said:


> Did anyone see the guy in the toyota at GYB block the the whole ramp for a good 15 mins last Saturday morning around 6:30.
> 
> And whats up with people tying there boat off in boat ramp. Why not us one of the 5 docks there to the left. I love the custom rope launch. Then tie it off right there. Classic move.
> 
> SD


heck when i was at the dike friday and saturday going out and in, there were quite a few idiots there launching there boats...i mean, im sorry...dont block the ramp when your not using it...

once i got the boat on the trailer, i sat and watched...it was amusing


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*lol*



Blue Fury said:


> heck when i was at the dike friday and saturday going out and in, there were just nothing but idiots there launching there boats...i mean, im sorry...dont block the ramp when your not using it...


That ramp there is a magnet for em BF. I do my very very best to stay away from that ramp. Last time I used it I had to wait 45 minutes to launch cause some guy decided to work on his boat while it was in the ramp. He was about to get lynched but he just ignored everyone and tinkered away. Kinda funny actually after I got on the water and cooled down myself.

Z


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

********* said:


> That ramp there is a magnet for em BF. I do my very very best to stay away from that ramp. Last time I used it I had to wait 45 minutes to launch cause some guy decided to work on his boat while it was in the ramp. He was about to get lynched but he just ignored everyone and tinkered away. Kinda funny actually after I got on the water and cooled down myself.
> 
> Z


shoot, some guy ina BMW x5 pulling like a 30 ft pontoon boat pulled in were you like pull out you know>? lol...everyone was like turn the **** around...lol. it was quite hilarious. the only sucky thing for me launching at the dike is i run a RFL and when it gets choppy, ooohhh man...


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Biggggggggggggg*

Ole boy right there.... Whew....



J


----------



## gorda dave (Apr 17, 2006)

*yep*



LagunaShupe said:


> Ole boy right there.... Whew....
> 
> 
> 
> J


I hear he only swells up like that in the winter time. lol!


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

That is a big boy. I actually fished with Capt. Tag Anderson twice and I personally don't think it was him. He usually launches out up in Anuahuac and we fished Trinity bay every time. He is pretty good as far as etiquitte. But as for friends or anyone else fishing with him, since that is the person that actually said something to Reel Slacker, i can't speak on their behalf. And everytime I fished with him he has cleaned his fish at the lodge where he docks his boat in Anuhuac. Probably another guide working for him. Tha's a shame on whoever the guide was.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

They have bleachers at some of the ramps in POC so one can watch the goings on in comfort. Sometimes someone will be serving drinks to the spectators.


Blue Fury said:


> heck when i was at the dike friday and saturday going out and in, there were quite a few idiots there launching there boats...i mean, im sorry...dont block the ramp when your not using it...
> 
> once i got the boat on the trailer, i sat and watched...it was amusing


----------



## specktackler1 (Nov 15, 2006)

I know Tag Anderson personally, and there's not a nicer young guide on the bay than Tag. The ramp he was "blocking" has silted in and you can very seldom use it anyway. The story I got was that this guy came to the ramp looking for trouble and wouldn't leave it alone. I was also told that two other ramps were open and no one else was around. Don't always believe what you read on this site. 
Specktackler1


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

> Don't always believe what you read on this site.


yea, especially from 1 post wonders


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

*Seem to be quite a few big boys out of there...*

With the same kind of boats,. Originally I thought the post was refering to this guy. http://www.huntandfishtexas.com/ Wish we could get more clarification. I am sure the one's that were not there would like everyone to know as well. Most of all I hope this report is reliable in the first place. Thanks.


----------



## specag01 (May 12, 2005)

I have fished out of Oak Island and Tag and the rest of the guiudes were extrememyl nice, knowledgable and willing to work hard in post frontal, NASTY conditions. I am sure we all have our bad days and no one should form an opinion becasue of what one person writes on the internet. I was not there and know nothing about what happended but there are sometimes two sides to every story.


----------



## anomaly (Mar 25, 2006)

*still laughing*

:rotfl:


Mont said:


> yea, especially from 1 post wonders


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

sounds like it was tag. he works with frenchy too. tag and frenchy have always been nice. yes they do run out of oak island but lots of guides are fishing burnett, and scott bay. i would quess this happened at bayland park. (buddy mcbride ramp) this place has gotten crowded the past few years. i fished there long before the crowds showed up. anyway they should have placed their boats on the trailer, then figured out where to clean the fish.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Mont, you owe me a new monitor! I just spewed coke all over it!


Mont said:


> yea, especially from 1 post wonders


----------



## Reel Slacker (Jun 3, 2004)

*Clarification*



specktackler1 said:


> I know Tag Anderson personally, and there's not a nicer young guide on the bay than Tag. The ramp he was "blocking" has silted in and you can very seldom use it anyway. The story I got was that this guy came to the ramp looking for trouble and wouldn't leave it alone. I was also told that two other ramps were open and no one else was around. Don't always believe what you read on this site.
> Specktackler1


All three boat slips at Bayland Park were full. Tag was in his boat in the slip cleaning his client's fish on the pier walkway. His partner, buddy, another guide working for him - who knows who he was - was the one doing the mouthing. This person pulled Tag out of the water so I assume he was another guide who was working for him. Why on earth would I pick a fight with a man that is twice as large as me. And yes there were plenty of people around - thus the game warden visit. My guess is that someone had already said something to them and warmed them up before I got there. Heck Tag's buddy threaten to kick my tail. Normally when someone gets that hot they usually know they are wrong. I am sure that Tag is a nice guy, however there are several other post from folks that seem to have had a run in with him or someone that works for him. My advice to Tag is - Don't hire the guy that was on dock mouthing off, and please don't block the ramp cleaning your fish. Even if all ramps were open (which they were not), you don't clean your fish on the walkway of the ramp. Lastly, what was there to leave along. When you wrong - your wrong and they knew they were wrong.


----------



## RedRubi (Nov 10, 2006)

scwine said:


> Anyone has sent this guy a link yet???


I did. I also asked for his side of the story if there was one.

Ted,
Formerly Skiff Driver


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

Reel Slacker said:


> All three boat slips at Bayland Park were full. Tag was in his boat in the slip cleaning his client's fish on the pier walkway. His partner, buddy, another guide working for him - who knows who he was - was the one doing the mouthing. This person pulled Tag out of the water so I assume he was another guide who was working for him. Why on earth would I pick a fight with a man that is twice as large as me. And yes there were plenty of people around - thus the game warden visit. My guess is that someone had already said something to them and warmed them up before I got there. Heck Tag's buddy threaten to kick my tail. Normally when someone gets that hot they usually know they are wrong. I am sure that Tag is a nice guy, however there are several other post from folks that seem to have had a run in with him or someone that works for him. My advice to Tag is - Don't hire the guy that was on dock mouthing off, and please don't block the ramp cleaning your fish. Even if all ramps were open (which they were not), you don't clean your fish on the walkway of the ramp. Lastly, what was there to leave along. When you wrong - your wrong and they knew they were wrong.


Cuold not have said it better.


----------



## KneeDeep&Sink'N (Jun 12, 2004)

*I am astonished that a one post wonder can stir*

up so much **** As much as I hate to bring this thread back to the top; I feel I have to point out some people go around trying to stir the pot. I am also astonished that so many of you can jump right in and try to hang someone out to dry based one post wonder's account of what happened.

I was not there, but I did hear a different version of what happened. The version I heard was that one post wonder showed his *** and pizzed-off several people that were there. After knowing Tag for years, and based on reading one post wonder's post below; I tend to believe the version I heard from soneone that was.

I have fished with Tag and he is one of the most courteous persons I have had the pleasure to be on the water with. He has been cut off drifts and and had others mess up a good fishing spot by getting too close and making too much noise. He has always been polite and moved to another location when this has happened. Most of you would have been chunkin' lead weights or top waters if it happened to you.

Knowing him, Tag probably will not make a post in response. That is not his style. If it was me and I read all the **** that has been written based on one post wonder's version, I doubt that I would respond either. One post wonder, you ran your mouth at the ramp and he let you get by with it. But now, after all the B.S. you have been writing about him, you might not want to count on him being so "gentle' with you if you happen to run into him again at the ramp. He is one big dude and I did have the oportunity to see him drop kick a smart *** a few years back.

Come on guys, before you trash someone and try to do your best to kill his livlihood, think before you type something that may be based on bogus B.S. - Craig

*One post wonders other post:*

Reel Slacker







vbmenu_register("postmenu_193803", true); 
Member
Join Date: Jun 03 2004
Posts: 16

















We too fished the CCA Interchapter Challenge with similar results. We fished Baffin and Alazon bay on Wednesday with Capt Kevin Cochran/Trout Tracker Guide Service. Four of us and him didn't even manage a keeper. Water sucked and wind was a bear - 30+. He was a class guy and only charged us half price, which I thought was very generous considering he cannot control the weather. On Thursday morning my buddy lost his boat with a blown computer, so we had to buddy up with others. I think we finished 8th or 9th with 13 lbs, but over all the fishing in the area was poor. Too many boats and too much pressure. Our chapter (San Jacinto) fished strictly artificials. *Lastly, the fish Saturday night was the pits. I told the CCA group, threw my meal away and went out to eat. I didn't even stay for the results! One of our memebers got sick Saturday night from the fish. Maybe if enough of us complain they will go back to boiled shrimp next year. After you fish all day, you don't want to eat sloggy fish! Personally, I am going to skip the banquets next year and use the $45 to eat somewhere else. Screw the hat!*


----------



## Reel Slacker (Jun 3, 2004)

*Reel Slacker Response*

I too am amazed at how quickly this got out of hand and I will repeat that is not my intention to put anyone out of a job. However, that being said it sounds like Tag admitted that he was in the ramp cleaning his fish or at least one of his defenders has. I would disagree that it was silted in as I put my boat in on that ramp, and watched Tag take his out of the "silted" ramp. I also find it quite amazing that you indicate that Tag might not be so nice the next time he sees me. Well all I can say is that his defenders continue to brig more credibility to my post. Again I asked how would I upset other people at the ramp asking Tag to move his boat. Also I would asked, how many post does it take to be reputable on this board. Should Tag choose to not be so nice the next we meet (which I hope is never) I would hope he would use his mouth to discuss this since he is such a nice guy and not get physical because I will not respond in that manner except to asked assistance from the local authorities. If Tag defenders want this to go away then quit responding as this is my final post on the matter. I could contact Texas Parks and Wildlife and see if there is report on this incident - but I won't as I feel like Tag and his buddy have gotten the message. Good day to all and be safe on the water.


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer (Jun 27, 2006)

It takes years to build a reputation but only one day to ruin it.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

to the (Reel Slacker)
You have not told the truth on this site.
So let it be told now. I was there.
Has anyone ever got mad when they were asked nicely? No, I did not think so.
You pulled up to the dock running your head nonstop!!!!
How many beers did it take to make you push good men to their braking point?
Tell everyone how you did this with a young man in your boat. Talk about "credibility" when you say the things you did in front of a young man. Well, you live with it.
Tell all that Tag never said one word to you. THE TRUTH
Tell all how you kept on and on Tags buddy until you had him so mad that he was going to shut you up. THE TRUTH
Tell all that you were the one that called the Game Warden. No laws were broken, no citations were written by the Game Warden.
The only thing that was done wrong is this took place in front of a young man that is our future of the outdoors. I ask you two favors reelslacker. One: to be nice to others and they will be nice to you. Two: to take your negative energy and use it to something good like a fundraiser to build a fish cleaning station at this boat ramp.

You catch more flies with sugar than vinegar.

The future of hunting and fishing is our youth.


----------



## Reel Slacker (Jun 3, 2004)

*Reelslacker Response*

OK you guys won't leave this alone so here is my response. I have told truth and you are correct as I have said before that TAG never said a word to me. However, his partner whose picture is on Tag's web site did the mouthing. I continue to assume that this is Tag's partner. I think I have made this clear in previous post that Tag did not say a single word to me. I don't drink beer and yes my young nephew was in the boat with me. I told my nephew the lesson from that day was - just ignore people at the ramp unless that asked for assistance. Since you were there then it is clear that Tag was in his boat cleaning his fish in the boat slip. What more is there to say except that if my comments were all it takes for the his partner to boil over then this gentleman is asking for a heart attack. The future of hunting and fishing is in our youth as a very active member of a local CCA chapter we hold events for youth every year. It most unfortunate that my nephew witnessed this event, but I cannot control what other people do while they dock their boats. I am not a hot head nor a fighter so I was taken aback when the gentlemen offered to teach me a lesson. As I my boat was pulled from the water I waved to hot head "with all of my fingers raised" and he waved back with all of his finger raised so I assume it calmed down. I intend to call Tag myself and offer my unsolicited advise that he choose a different partner. If he is as nice as you indicate, then our conversation should be most amicable. Sorry but I have to get back to work and no longer have time for this. I made my point and his defenders have validated he was cleaning his fish in the boat ramp. Point made - bet they won't clean their fish there again! Have a great day and remember life goes on and this is just a blip on the radar in the overall scheme of things.


----------



## dash8dvr (Jun 6, 2006)

I usually don't get involved with threads like this but here goes. I don't know the parties involved and I am not taking sides but I imagine there is some truth in both versions of what happened. What I want to say is unless you are having mechanical problems, DON'T BLOCK THE RAMP.....EVER. That being said, if you come up to someone who is blocking the ramp because no one is around, give them the benefit of the doubt that they will notice you and move before you immediately T-off on someone. Fortunately for the majority of us, we enjoy any day away from work and on the water and if someone is discourteous to us we blow it off and not let it ruin our week.


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

Did someone say something about "one post wonders"? Just curious if anyone knows how many posts "duckdog" has?

Sorry, I just had to post something to increase my total number of posts in the event I ever wanted to post something useful to a thread on this website, hopefully I would have enough posts to be considered reputable by the members of this site by then. Although I am curious if there is a specific number of posts one must have to be considered reputable? If someone could send that number my way, I'd really like to try to get there as soon as possible as I may want to post something informative sooner rather than later and I wouldn't want my reputation to be in question.

I just find it hard to evaluate what I think of someone's reputation based on the number of times they may post to a fishing website. You guy's have got to be kidding me.


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

I think it's the fact that the 1 and only post was to discredit a guide


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

I don't think it has as much to do with descrediting a guide as a first post descrediting anyone on here. You don't walk up to a group of people and start bashing, same goes for a forum, first post shouldn't be a bash of anyone.


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

That's certainly understandable. Good thing I didn't bash anyone with my first post. Some of you can be brutal.


wading_fool said:


> I don't think it has as much to do with descrediting a guide as a first post descrediting anyone on here. You don't walk up to a group of people and start bashing, same goes for a forum, first post shouldn't be a bash of anyone.


----------



## JDean (Jun 30, 2005)

Reel Slacker said:


> Have a great day and remember life goes on and this is just a blip on the radar in the overall scheme of things.


So why post it in the first place?

You titled it "Guide Alert" and talked about what jerks these guys are. My guess would be to cost him business? Question his character?

We all have negative things happen to us. But in the scheme of things, is it really worth damaging someones reputation because they blocked a boat ramp and you had to wait an extra five to ten minutes?

Don't let someone steal your joy and pleasure of being on the water, life's too short.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

wfishtx said:


> Did someone say something about "one post wonders"? Just curious if anyone knows how many posts "duckdog" has?
> 
> Sorry, I just had to post something to increase my total number of posts in the event I ever wanted to post something useful to a thread on this website, hopefully I would have enough posts to be considered reputable by the members of this site by then. Although I am curious if there is a specific number of posts one must have to be considered reputable? If someone could send that number my way, I'd really like to try to get there as soon as possible as I may want to post something informative sooner rather than later and I wouldn't want my reputation to be in question.
> 
> I just find it hard to evaluate what I think of someone's reputation based on the number of times they may post to a fishing website. You guy's have got to be kidding me.


Dude, I ain't "someone". I own this site, run it, built it, manage it and pay for it. Someone comes along with their first post and questions my site's credibility can expect me to call BS and right quick. The answer to your question, is "you ain't there yet". Some of you will never get there. Stupid is hard to fix. Real stupid is calling down a webmaster.


----------



## Capt.Duck (Nov 27, 2006)

*Hey Idiot*

To the idiot that wrote this message I guess you must not know Capt. Tag, if you are writing about him like this. Tag has never had a cross word with anybody that I know of, So for him to get MAD like that, YOU must have been the JERK.Tag is probaly one of the best up and coming guides on the bay, and seriously probaly one of the nicest you'll ever meet.

Now, I know which boat ramp you were at, and I know there were 2 other stalls you could have used, but instead of being grown up about it, you would rather gripe and then solicited his clients, that is a cause for a beating. I don't care how mad you are at somebody, it is MORE unprofessional to mess with their livelyhood and career. So I suggest that you get your head out of your butt, before someone takes it out for you.


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

"Stupid is hard to fix" ha ha 

yes it is


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer (Jun 27, 2006)

Dude, get a dictionary! 


Capt.Duck said:


> To ThE Idiot That Wrote This Message I Guess You Must Not No Capt.tag If You Are Going To Write About Him Like That. Tag Has Never Had A Cross Word With No Body So For Him To Get MAD You Must Be A Real Jerk Tag Is Probley One Of The Best Up And Coming Guides On The Bay And Probley One Of The Nicest Guys You Will Ever Meet, Now I No Witch Boat Ramp You Were At And I No There Were To Outher Stalls You Could Have Yoused But You Would Rather GRIPE And Then You Solicited His Clients That Is Cause For A Beating I Dont Care How Mad You Are At Some One You Dont Mess With Their Livleyhood. So Get Your Head Out Of Your But Before Some One Does It For You.


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

Capt. Tim Bradbeer said:


> Dude, get a dictionary!


ha ha, thats funne, i mean fune


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

"Stupid is hard to fix" ha ha 

yes it is


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

Capt.Duck said:


> To the idiot that wrote this message I guess you must not know Capt. Tag, if you are writing about him like this. Tag has never had a cross word with anybody that I know of, So for him to get MAD like that, YOU must have been the JERK.Tag is probaly one of the best up and coming guides on the bay, and seriously probaly one of the nicest you'll ever meet.
> 
> Now, I know which boat ramp you were at, and I know there were 2 other stalls you could have used, but instead of being grown up about it, you would rather gripe and then solicited his clients, that is a cause for a beating. I don't care how mad you are at somebody, it is MORE unprofessional to mess with their livelyhood and career. So I suggest that you get your head out of your butt, before someone takes it out for you.


this thread is now officially "comical"

-I'm sure Tag is "probaly" great. 
-what was reel slacker soliciting?
-if my head is in my butt, I'll take any assistance offered to remove it.

LOL!!


----------



## AimlessRolling (Jul 9, 2006)

Mont said:


> Real stupid is calling down a webmaster.


OK, I lost it on that one. Now my boss wants to know why I am laughing my *** off when I am supposed to be working.

I wonder how much money this site costs the employers of the Texas Gulf Coast area every day?

I guess "priceless" is hard to hard to figure, for me anyway!

ROTFLMAO!!

Glad to see some levity in here!


----------



## Lonestar Light (Jul 5, 2006)

I hope this thread goes on for another couple of days. This is just awesome!!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

You should see the PM real stupid sent. Priceless. BTW, stupid, I forget add that it takes less time to ban stupid than it does to deal with it. After that, it costs you $500 a day to post here. Figure that out, you idiot. 

For the record, the last time someone blocked me off a ramp, I went over to their window and asked if they wanted a life jacket before I launched them, their trailer, their boat and their truck. I didn't get the 2nd front wheel locked on the Ford before they moved.


----------



## DBrasco (Nov 27, 2006)

if that would of happened to me, he would have been buying 6 new tires, 4 for the truck and two for the trailer! That will teach em' Dont get mad, get even.....


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

DBrasco said:


> if that would of happened to me, he would have been buying 6 new tires, 4 for the truck and two for the trailer! That will teach em' Dont get mad, get even.....


What? You have to be kidding.


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

whata bonehead!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer (Jun 27, 2006)

Seriously????



DBrasco said:


> if that would of happened to me, he would have been buying 6 new tires, 4 for the truck and two for the trailer! That will teach em' Dont get mad, get even.....


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

he better be glad his grandma does"nt know about this!


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

This is why I miss the older gentleman that use to run the GYB. After about 5 minutes of someone screwing around in the ramp he would come out just a hollering at you to move your @#$.

I always liked to sit back and watch people get so nervous they would forget to hook the boat to the trailer before they would pull out of the way. No kidding I saw this happen on 2 different occasions.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Mont said:


> You should see the PM real stupid sent. Priceless. BTW, stupid, I forget add that it takes less time to ban stupid than it does to deal with it. After that, it costs you $500 a day to post here. Figure that out, you idiot.
> 
> For the record, the last time someone blocked me off a ramp, I went over to their window and asked if they wanted a life jacket before I launched them, their trailer, their boat and their truck. I didn't get the 2nd front wheel locked on the Ford before they moved.


I guess it helps that your big enough to cause your own eclipse.

Has anyone EVER told you no before??? LOL

Just messin with you big guy!!!!

And I had the signature before Mont said it.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

LouieB said:


> I guess it helps that your big enough to cause your own eclipse.
> 
> Has anyone EVER told you no before??? LOL
> 
> Just messin with you big guy!!!!


It's all attitude and presentation, baby. I gotta 4 pound Chiahuhua that can kick a doberman's tail, and send it running.

It really helps to walk up with the lifejacket in hand. That be the presentation part. The other part is locking those hubs up, and not being quiet about it.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Capt.Duck said:


> To the idiot that wrote this message I guess you must not know Capt. Tag, if you are writing about him like this. Tag has never had a cross word with anybody that I know of, So for him to get MAD like that, YOU must have been the JERK.Tag is probaly one of the best up and coming guides on the bay, and seriously probaly one of the nicest you'll ever meet.
> 
> Now, I know which boat ramp you were at, and I know there were 2 other stalls you could have used, but instead of being grown up about it, you would rather gripe and then solicited his clients, that is a cause for a beating. I don't care how mad you are at somebody, it is MORE unprofessional to mess with their livelyhood and career. So I suggest that you get your head out of your butt, before someone takes it out for you.


looks like Tag's mouthpiece just crawled out of the sewer


----------



## Naterator (Dec 2, 2004)

*dang!*

you mean its over? Watching this was fun! Say it ain't so! Seriously, the only item that didn't seem to be in dispute here was that the guide was cleaning fish out of his boat while on the ramp. Everything else has been he said she said...so my take is: Nice guy? great. Super guide? wonderful. Not a mean bone in his body? awesome.....but any and every guide should no better than to clean their fish on the ramp.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey Knee Deep, he has been a member longer than you!!??????

Also the one post **** makes me laugh, gee I wonder if it is the same guy? duuhhh

And, even if the guy didn't mouth off his buddy did, your friends define you so pick good ones. And if his friend was acting the way this guide "doesn't" act then he should have spoken up and told him to shut up, I belive he is big enough to back it up. And if he was cleaning fish in the water he was at fault, period, and doing so at a ramp is ridiculous.


----------



## RedRubi (Nov 10, 2006)

*Here's Tags Reply*

For what it's worth,

Here is part of a reply I received from Tag when I sent him a link to this post.

Hey Ted there really is not a story the guy starting all this was up set because i was cleaning fish in one of the ramp stalls but there was two other ramps open .the guy started mouthing at me and i never once said one word to the guy also there is not a cleaning table at this ramp


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Anyone that cleans fish in a ramp stall is scum. PERIOD. End of story.


----------

